# Known donor contracts



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm still moving towards (hopefully!) starting TTC in early 2010. I've had ongoing contact with my KD and am ready now to start putting a contract together, but I'm not really sure where to start... 

Any advice? Or if anyone has a contract that they'd be happy to let me read then that would be really helpful too? 

I'm hoping to cover things like conception (so that there is a record of our intentions etc - being clear that it is AI for eg), responsibility (KD won't have any!), contact (I want to formalise things like him meeting the baby at some point in the first 6 months so that there is a photo for LO to have later on, we're discussing ongoing contact but that is still up for negotiation atm). 

I've thought a lot about something someone (Snagglepat?) wrote on another thread about the child having documents that explain their origins - so a birth certificate, a KD contract and an adoption certificate. So I've even more worried about getting the contract right as a record for the child to have later on! 

Any and all help gratefully received! 

Angel


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Angelmine,

PM me your email address (I've a feeling I _should_ have it somewhere but I'm not entirely sure and can't find it regardless) and I'll email you a copy of what we used. 

Gina. x


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi there I was wondering if you had any luck getting a contract. This my 1st month TTC, we have a good friend who has agreed to be our donor. He will have no contact, rights or responsibility for our child (fingers crossed that it happens). We would like to get a contact organised asap preferable before I conceive (fingers crossed again).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there everyone

With the new parenthood laws, whether or not a donor has any legal status as a parent will now depend on your marital situation (although if you plan for him to have an ongoing role it can be a good idea to put a donor agreement in place even if he is not the father).

There's loads of free information on known donation and donor contracts on our website which you may find helpful at http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/lesbian_knowndonation/7/

Natalie

/links


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for this information. It seems the best thing to do is get civil partnered and then conceive. We have talked about getting a CP but just haven't gotten around to it yet. I'm on my first 2WW, what are the chances I've conceived 1st time around? HHmm. It would certainly save all the palava of going through an adoption.

Cheers again.


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Natalie, I looked at your website, it's really informative. I wish I knew all this stuff months ago. My DP ans I live in Scotland. Do you know if the law is the same here? I did a one step pregnancy test today and it was a BFN but I'm only 7days post ovulation so might be a bit early. We will definitely  get the ball rolling for a CP.

Thanks for your help. It's so good to know that there are people like you out there working on all of this stuff. I used to think that a CP was no big deal but it ctually confers lots of benefits to us and our DPs.


----------

